# We're nearly as big as mum



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A couple of pictures of Rosie and the Globetrotters taken over the past few days.
They are getting so big and are off to their new home next week  I'm delivering them though so I get to see Jinglebells who was one of Mai Tai's first litter


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely to be able to see where the kittens are going, must make you feel better seeing them in their new environment.
lovely pictures


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It has gone so quick! House must feel empty when they go?

Someone is very lucky though to get those 2 gorgeous babies 


Is there any more on the horizon ....... we have to have our kitten fix


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Leaving next week you say :scared:







































MEMO to self - pack all kitten naping equipment into car for early Monday Singing:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> It has gone so quick! House must feel empty when they go?
> 
> Someone is very lucky though to get those 2 gorgeous babies
> 
> Is there any more on the horizon ....... we have to have our kitten fix


Mai Tai is due mid June. I think this will be her last litter


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> They are getting so big and are off to their new home next week  I'm delivering them though so I get to see Jinglebells who was one of Mai Tai's first litter


Crikey - where _does_ the time go to? I thought I'd plenty of time left to put my cunning plan into action - ie the one where I kidnap them and bring them back here for a life of luxury and worship. Best get cracking!

(goes off to don mask and striped jumper and dust off swag bag) ............


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mmmm - better check my security with all of this cat-napping being planned


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What beautiful Kittys and the photos of them all cuddled are adorable.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awww bless they look soooooo silky, they are VERY stunning


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Lovely photos


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic photos 
i bet your really going to miss them once there gone!


----------

